# How to use Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime) book borrow now?



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The month is nearly over and I haven't borrowed my book for the month using Amazon Prime yet. Checking several different books I see buttons urging me to read the book for free on Amazon's new Unlimited program which I have no interest in. Where on the Pages the button to borrow the book using Amazon Prime? I hope it's just that I am missing something, not that the free monthly book borrow has been eliminated from Prime just as I started using it regularly!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You have to get the KOLL books _from_ the Kindle. So if you know what one you want, go to your kindle and find it in the store. You'll see the option to borrow for free. Once you've borrowed one for the month, books in the program will have a similar button pointing you to the Kindle Unlimited program.

If you have them on a wishlist, you can see that on the kindles . . . . I do that -- if I see one I might like and it's in the KOLL, it'll be so marked. I wishlist it so I can find it on my device.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You have to get the KOLL books _from_ the Kindle. .


 *Blush* I knew that, but had completely forgotten.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> *Blush* I knew that, but had completely forgotten.


 I'd guess it's pretty easy to forget -- unless you're seriously in the habit of getting a book every month. 

And it has changed very slightly with Kindle Unlimited. Used to be if I had a book 'out', I'd still see the borrow button but with a notation below it that I'd reached my limit. Now that borrow button is gone -- which was disconcerting at first!  -- and there's a button to try KU instead.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

There is some discussion on the Amazon boards about a "glitch" in the system for those who are members of both KOLL and KU.  Apparently if KOLL members have their KU book borrowed, they can only get 9 additional books at a time for KU and are being prompted to return a book before they can get a 10th book instead of 10 KU books at a time plus the KOLL borrow. Conversely, KOLL members who are trying to make their July borrow before the month is over can't do so if they already have 10 KU books out.  An Amazon moderator has answered in the Kindle Help Forum that a "fix" will be forthcoming.

Not sure I should have posted this here or in the KU thread.  Feel free to move it if you think it would be better elsewhere.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's good information Chris . . . . . probably wouldn't be a bad idea to include it in the KU thread. At least, if the question comes up we now have some info.


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

I do not plan to sign up for Kindle Unlimited but I did use the Prime library for my free monthly loan.  Now it is very difficult to determine what is available in the Prime lending library unless the titles are the same as those in Kindle Unlimited.  ??    I know that I have to borrow the book from the Kindle but I find it more comfortable to browse and choose from my pc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The titles aren't completely the same. Authors have been able to opt out of KU but, I think, stay in the KOLL/Prime. You can go to this link and browse...

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_p_n_feature_browse-b_2?rh=n:283155,p_85:2470955011,p_n_feature_browse-bin:618073011&bbn=283155&ie=UTF8&qid=1361294919&rnid=618072011&tag=kbpst-20

You can see a few books that have a Prime logo next to the Kindle edition but not the KU logo. I think all KU books are KOLL/Prime, but not all Prime are KU. But I've been sick and haven't eaten solid food since day before yesterday so I might not know what I'm talking about....

Betsy


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

Thanks Betsy and I hope you get well very soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan J said:


> Thanks Betsy and I hope you get well very soon.


Thanks, feeling better...


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Betsy, feel better!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Regarding the issue I mentioned above when someone is a member of both Prime and Kindle Unlimited, this is a cut and paste from another board from a member who has been unable to get a new KOLL book today without being prompted to delete one of the 10 books currently borrowed through KU:

Customer service just called upon getting the answer from tech dept.

"When a customer who is a Prime customer upgrades to also being a KU customer, this effectively replaces the Prime borrow option with the Kindle Unlimited borrow option. So a customer will have a total of 10 books that they can borrow, not 10 KU + 1 Prime.

However, this is not saying they are not getting any advantages for still being a Prime member, *the monthly cost for KU is discounted for Prime customers* and they now have the advantage of borrowing and returning books as often as they would like, versus only 1 per month as with Prime only."

That mostly makes sense to me, but I thought the interesting part is what I bolded. I guess we won't know how accurate this is until someone here that is a member of both lets us know what they are billed for KU when their 30-day free trial is up.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Interesting crebel. I will know on the 22nd since that is when my trial is out. I didn't sign on on the first day though, I think it was the second? So someone else will know before that. 

Would be nice if prime members got some discount, but it doesn't say anywhere anything about that so I am not holding my breath.  

But pretty much the monthly prime loan is not really there anymore for me when thinking about it. I mean that benefit that someone that doesn't pay for KU and has prime is gone for me. I pay now for 10 borrows, but don't get that prime perk anymore. Not that I need more than 10 borrows at once anyway. Its more the principle of it. 

I'll check when the bill is due.


----------



## LynPerry (Apr 8, 2013)

Ann, I'm a Prime Member and just started KU a couple weeks ago. But I can no longer borrow from my kindle using prime. So crebel may be on to something about the glitch and - I hope - discount for using KU if a prime member, because I do want to borrow that monthly book that is not available to me as a KU member! It should be an 11th book! - especially if I pay the full KU monthly fee. IMO.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I still don't understand why anyone would need to "check out" 10 books at a time, when they can get a new one at any time.  Just check out (borrow) 1 or 2, and return them when done, and get a couple more.  Easy, peasy.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> I still don't understand why anyone would need to "check out" 10 books at a time, when they can get a new one at any time. Just check out (borrow) 1 or 2, and return them when done, and get a couple more. Easy, peasy.


I think that is handy for those that have several people on their account and maybe also children. And if everyone reads different stuff, I can see using all 10 slots.

Its just me on my account that reads, but I did use up the 10 spots as I was playing around with the whispersync options and testing the prime option when having KU. I might continue using the 10 slots and basically use them as a TBR list. Things I plan to read next so to speak. Although plans like that rarely work for me. I am way to much of a mood reader. Its also why I don't make a good candidate for reading challenges.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I think that is handy for those that have several people on their account and maybe also children. And if everyone reads different stuff, I can see using all 10 slots.
> 
> Its just me on my account that reads, but I did use up the 10 spots as I was playing around with the whispersync options and testing the prime option when having KU. I might continue using the 10 slots and basically use them as a TBR list. Things I plan to read next so to speak. Although plans like that rarely work for me. I am way to much of a mood reader. Its also why I don't make a good candidate for reading challenges.


Plus, if you expect to travel somewhere where you might not have reliable internet, you might want to load up your device so you don't get caught with nothing to read.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> I still don't understand why anyone would need to "check out" 10 books at a time, when they can get a new one at any time. Just check out (borrow) 1 or 2, and return them when done, and get a couple more. Easy, peasy.


Well for me, I don't know what I might want to read, I like having a variety available without having to go online and browse. I've browsed already, why not have them on my account and ready to go? I already have a collection for borrows, I put them in there.

Also, since books come and go from KU, this at least locks in 10.

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

When I was doing my experiments with Prime and KU, I checked out 10 books through KU and then was unable to check out a Prime book until I tried it with a book that was listed as Prime but not KU.  So, you theoretically can check out 11 books but the pool of books for that final one is fairly small.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> When I was doing my experiments with Prime and KU, I checked out 10 books through KU and then was unable to check out a Prime book until I tried it with a book that was listed as Prime but not KU. So, you theoretically can check out 11 books but the pool of books for that final one is fairly small.


Ah, good to know, G.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

There are books in KU that are not in KOLL, and vice versa. The 'vice versa' books are particularly difficult to discover however. 

- Guns, Germs, and Steel
- non-English editions of Harry Potter
- RosettaBooks has a fair number of KOLL only books as well as 'none of the above'


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I joined KU at the beginning with the free month trial and then on the 18th of August was billed $10.81, which is $9.99 + 8.25% tax, which doesn't reflect any kind of discount.  I am currently a Prime member but will most likely cancel my membership when it rolls around in September.  Still debating on whether to continue with KU.  There are plenty of books I want to read from there but I'm also a mood reader and wonder how cost-effective KU would be for me in the long run.  I haven't tried to do a Prime borrow since getting KU but I did wonder about it as nothing ever pops up about a Prime borrow.


----------

